# Stiff 1/4” material for a coping sled?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I’m using my current coping sled:










But the ¾” MDF I used as the base is too fricken high. In order to make the cut I need with my slot cutter the shaft of the bit is only about ½” in the collet. I know this is not the best thing for safety or accuracy. I can see that the cuts don’t come out as precise when the bit is used this way. So I’d like to make another version of this sled with a ¼” thick base. But with the strong force of the toggle clamps I need the material to be as stiff as possible. My 1st thought is this carbon fiber laminate I used to use on model airplanes:










http://www.dragonplate.com/ecart/categories.asp?cID=3

It’s incredibly stiff and incredibly expensive! 

Any other ideas would be appreciated as I don’t think standard ¼” ply is going to cut it! 

THANKS!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nickbee

I take my lead from Bob R and Rick R. of the RWS and use 1/4" thick plastic....but I do put on sand paper so the parts don't slip around,, I have made many jigs this way and it works well..

I will say I think you use one two many hold downs, one will do the trick most of the time the sand paper trick helps alot...

One note about hold downs most use a cam action and it's not needed most of the time a simple block of wood with a knob will do the the trick in that way it will not deform the base.(cup/bend the base) 

If you take a look at my gallery you will see many of them but not all ..

But this is just my 2 cents 


below you will see the wood block type

=========
=========


----------



## fire angel (Feb 20, 2008)

I am no expert but, there is some great information about a coping sled in this discussion:
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/5510-coping-sled.html


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

BTW, look what's on sale at MLCS:

http://www.mclswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/coping_sled_sale.html

Anyone have some feedback on these? The extra large sled looks sweet and simular to what I'm using now.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Or I can get a ¼” Phenolic plate and make this some kind of sled again…

http://cgi.ebay.com/PHENOLIC-BLACK-...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nickbee

They work well 

=======


Nickbee said:


> BTW, look what's on sale at MLCS:
> 
> http://www.mclswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/coping_sled_sale.html
> 
> Anyone have some feedback on these? The extra large sled looks sweet and simular to what I'm using now.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nickbee

It's bit high in price for a a 7" x 12" (28.oo bucks)

Give McMaster a try they list all types at some good prices..
type in PHENOLIC
http://www.mcmaster.com/


=========


Nickbee said:


> Or I can get a ¼” Phenolic plate and make this some kind of sled again…
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PHENOLIC-BLACK-...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Nickbee
> 
> They work well
> 
> =======


I like the look of that sled more and more... And I take it the little "grove" that will cut into that base won't be an issue (see the pic of the current sled I'm using to see what I mean)....

Thanks BJ!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nickbee

If you mean the rabbit I don't think it would be a big deal,, just put it in the new one the same way.. 

At one time MLCS was giving a Free backup block ( the black one) ..if you buy one you may want to ask for it...it's item they sale for about 8.00 bucks if I recall free is free 

"SPECIAL #1233
X-LARGE SLED & FREE EXTRA BLOCK"
=======


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Great BJ it's going on order! Thanks again!


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

This is a sweet set up also:










http://www.infinitytools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=COP-100

Watch the video. Note how the lexan visor runs on the fence. I like this design! 

Of course the $120 price tag is not so sweet


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nickbee

That one I don't care for ,,  I see two or 3 errors in the jig... 


But that's just my 2 cents...


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

the the price tag one of the errors? 

Do share BJ!

The base is a bit high (3/8"). That's the only negative I can come up with.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nickbee

I was hoping you would not ask BUT what I see

1st one The price is a bit high
the 2nd is the tower that holds the plastic part is to close to the bit
the 3rd. it's Alum base plate that will mark up the plastic insert plate,to thick for most bits to work without a Router Collet Extension, see video.
the 4th not all bits cut the same depth, you want to use it for more than one type of bit, I would...
the 5th the plastic part that stops the chips from flying up would be full of saw dust all the time ,plastic is like magnet for saw dust.
the 6th I forgot this one one, I will need to view the video again 
the 7th setup time would drive me nuts, just to many things to do to get the job done..
the 8th no part of the jig should stick out in front of the part to be cut other than the base plate..
--------
6th one too many hold down clamps ...

I just want to turn the key I don't want to rebuild the eng. b/4 I drive the car every time ..


I guess I trash one    LOL hahahha sorry


One more NOTE**** I know you will not believe me but you don't need a sled to do a cope cut just the right push block..not the norm push block.. 
See I know you would not believe me  


==========
here's a picture or two of the push block..

All you need to do is hold the stock down to the table top with your left hand and push it by the bit....most R & S bits are made to hold the stock down to the table top, that's to say they down raise the stock up so all that's needed to push them by the bit,,,it's best to use wide stock and then rip the stock to the right size after you have done all the routing jobs done...(cope and bead cuts)
The key to this push block is that it's made from one " SQUARE " block..
and a cut out for your left hand to hold the stock down and in place...

Then when you switch bits they are on the same plane no nead to move the bit up or down to get the parts to fit just right..


==========


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nick,

I think you need to go back towards you're original thinking. Buy some 1/4" phenolic and make your own. As Bj said, a piece of sandpaper and 1 clamp will work for ya.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I think just to keep it brainless at this point (and since it's on sale) I'm going to go with the MCLS Xlarge sled. That will handle everythign I plan on doing for now! 

Thanks for all the chatter guys!


----------



## -MIKE- (Nov 3, 2008)

I've used those thick plastic cutting boards you see everywhere for 5-10 bucks.


----------

